# Weighing a trailer in Hamilton area



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

I just got a boat from Tennessee and finally got through all the red tape to get it registered here in Ohio. Last thing I need to do is get the trailer registered. In order to do that I have to get the trailer weighed without the boat on it. Anyone know a place close to downtown Hamilton to get the trailer weighed? I can launch at the ramp below high street and have a friend watch the boat till I get it weighed. Just want to find out the closest scale to that location. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

check pm, I just bought a out of state boat too, what a hassle!


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree. Bought a boat out of virginia six weeks ago and finally have it legal as of today. Had to call the manufacturer to request a duplicate copy of the certificate of origin that shows the trailer weight without the boat on it. When the lady at the BMV told me I had to give the weight empty (no boat) I laughed at her. Dumbest process I've ever had to go through. Why not just title and register the trailer like a car? Save a ton of headaches.


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a place in Middletown called "Divers", a feed/ pet supply/ mulch/ firewood place that has a set of scales. A couple of years ago I went through the same process..........the guy just has you pull the boat and trailer on the scales, looks at it , then just determines a weight for the trailer and writes you out a weight slip. It's located on First avenue right next to Denny Lumber Co.

Mark


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Go to a local gravel pit, tell them what you need, they will give you what you want


----------



## Mayvue (Jan 7, 2008)

Go to rumpke mountain on Colerain, they charge 5.00 had trailer weighted last year.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

You might want to check with Cohen recycling off Black street in Hamilton.

It's only a ten minute drive from the boat ramp. I can't see them turning down a little cash to weigh your trailer, but I'd call first. I also have no idea what the BMV will accept.

Okay, Google said it is only four minutes, my bad.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help looks like I'll go to Divers and give it a try.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

If you have a MSO with the weight on it, that will suffice. If you have to weigh it, the classification of the trailer, price to register it, etc. is the same for all trailers that are less than 4,000 lbs. If it's a small boat, I usually don't even bother to take the boat off there or disconnect the truck. I just pull onto the scale until the truck is off and only the boat/trailer is left. As long as that says it's less than 4,000 you'll be fine and you don't have to go through a bunch of extra effort to weigh only the trailer.

If it's a bigger boat you're going to want to launch it somewhere and weight just the trailer. Again, you don't have to drop if off the truck. Leave it hitched and just pull the truck beyond the platform. I don't know any places in Hamilton that have a certified scale but recycling places usually do.

Make sure it's a certified scale. If it hasn't been certified by the state, they won't accept the weight slip and you'll have to go do it again at another scale.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks again for the suggestions. Found out we had a trailer at work that was empty so i just took it over and had it weighed.


----------

